# How much SMS for my 120g?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be picking it up from a friend today, and wondered how much I would need for decent substrate thickness. The tank is 48x24, and he picked me up 150lbs. From some of the reading I've done, looks like this is going to be _way_ too much. Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## JohnInFla (May 15, 2007)

way too much ... I used about 75 - 80 lbs for my 180 (6' x 2' x 2') ...

make sure to fill it WAYYYY slow ... and it'll be soooo much easier/cleaner.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------

